# Best Hard Drive for Upgrade?



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

Need guidance. Which drive is the quietest and best drive to use when upgrading one's tivo? I've heard Seagate and Western Digital are good. I want something really quiet and dependable. Thanks

Also, where can I find the best instructions on how to install a new drive to my series 2 tivo, 540? I've never done this before, a tivo newbie, and will need clear, step by step instructions that spell everything out. 

erin


----------



## Pilot20 (Mar 5, 2005)

The Seagate DB35 Series are designed for DVRs. They are in high demand and can be difficult to find. CDW has them for a reasonable price in various sizes.

http://www.cdw.com/shop/products/default.aspx?EDC=1002636

For instructions, go here...

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

1. You need to take some time here in these forums to look around the different threads on the topic of the best drive. This is a question asked quite frequently and there are tons of threads about it. My suggestion is WD, but many others suggest otherwise.

2. Again, take a look around these forums. There are tons of threads on the topic. Also take a look here: www.upgrade-instructions.com


----------



## edickison78 (Nov 2, 2006)

thank you, i will!

erin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

If you can get hold of one then the Samsung HA250JC drives are excellent for TiVo use as they are whisper quiet and run very cool at 5400rpm.

Otherwise, go for a Seagate DB35


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Wow. Wish I would have seen those before I put my drive in. (DB35)
(Although, those were just recently released, were they not?)

I have that info bookmarked for my next upgrade, thanks!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

supasta said:


> Although, those were just recently released, were they not?


AFAIK they were never officially available in the US and have now been discontinued in Europe.... 

Never mind, the DB35s are good drives and have a 5 year warranty too :up:


----------

